# newbie with a broken tt roadster



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

hi just to say helo and going into wanted and selling to try and find sone major front end parts

cheers bob


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

did you buy it broken?

good luck


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, hope you get sorted 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... sure Jay will have the parts sorted for you :wink:


----------

